# David Feliciano working the Pit Bull Nationals



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Ask and you shall receivehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxWkzusbno


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Katie,

The obedience is a little "loose" but the protection is nice.
David does nice decoy work. It's his social skills that need help ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> Ask and you shall receivehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxWkzusbno


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxWkzusbno

Thanks for sharing....I like the other guys style more ...looks good to me though...those are some pretty looooong bites (duration)...like that dog too


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxWkzusbno
> 
> Thanks for sharing....I like the other guys style more ...looks good to me though...those are some pretty looooong bites (duration)...like that dog too


Thats one of the advantages of the pit bull in bite work. They can & will hold on for almost forever no matter what, provided they're from good stock & properly trained. Gotta love game.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Thats one of the advantages of the pit bull in bite work. They can & will hold on for almost forever no matter what, provided they're from good stock & properly trained. Gotta love game.


I just meant for a "trial" type thing...those were long bites..

I have done 5-10 minute bites with my herder ... but I do know what you mean...


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It's his social skills that need help ;-)


He's sociable enough to teach me to do helper work


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

If his obedience is loose, it's because...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XACt9bWGc&feature=related


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> The obedience is a little "loose" but the protection is nice.
> David does nice decoy work. It's his social skills that need help ;-)


Come on Thomas you are being to kind using the phrase "A Little Loose". :razz: 
Any one can say what they want about sport dogs vs PPD but the truth is - in any legitimate dog sport that dog would have never made it to the protection routine. The dog and and handler would have been kicked off the field due to poor obedience. 

As far as David goes I think he has good helper skills.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Let's not make this about the dog or the training. Say what you want, but, the fact is, they put up at a national event. To say they'd have been dismissed in other sports before bitework is BS. So long as they don't get in a dog fight or run off the field, they'd be allowed to go on in either Schutzhund or ring. That's not what they are training for either, so to hold them to that standard is ridiculous


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

You're right Katie.  He did put in a lot of work, even if it's not perfect. I love pibbles. Most versatile breed on the planet. I wish I could have one in Denver.

If you know the dude, maybe you could coach him that acting completely different (body movement, gestures, intonation) on the field than in training will totally throw your dog off at a trial. That dog is clearly VERY capable.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> Let's not make this about the dog or the training. Say what you want, but, the fact is, they put up at a national event. To say they'd have been dismissed in other sports before bitework is BS. So long as they don't get in a dog fight or run off the field, they'd be allowed to go on in either Schutzhund or ring. That's not what they are training for either, so to hold them to that standard is ridiculous


Katie I completely disagree with you. That dog would have never gotten his BH title in sch under a respectable judge. 

The fact that it was a national event shows how low the standerds are not just in this venue but many others as well. I am not judging the guy I respect what he is trying to do. I love bully breeds and have owned and raised several. Maybe he doesn't know how to get the best from himself or his dog I don't know - I am merely commenting on what I saw. I did not mean to offend just being honest.

Curious though - why not hold any obedience in any venue to a high standard - not trying to pick a fight just curious?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Katie I completely disagree with you. That dog would have never gotten his BH title in sch under a respectable judge.
> 
> The fact that it was a national event shows how low the standerds are not just in this venue but many others as well. I am not judging the guy I respect what he is trying to do. I love bully breeds and have owned and raised several. Maybe he doesn't know how to get the best from himself or his dog I don't know - I am merely commenting on what I saw. I did not mean to offend just being honest.
> 
> Curious though - why not hold any obedience in any venue to a high standard - not trying to pick a fight just curious?


If you read the description in the video, you would know that Shane has a Bh


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, the dog scored a 72 for that protection routine(shows she was penalized for the lack of control). She also competed in obedience came in second, but I'm not sure of her score. She was third place over all at the championship. She lacked control (secondary ob) in the protection. Without seeing, how can you access her obedience?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow I stand corrected I guess on the BH I guess. I assess the obedience by watching the video and seeing the dog perform - leaving the handler, lack of focus, breaking the down etc...

I saw a rottie once leave his handler run over to a post that was holding the rope up as a barrier to keep spectators of the obedience field and the dog peed right on it during the BH routine one of the funniest things I have seen. Dog failed but it was funny!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Come on Thomas you are being to kind using the phrase "A Little Loose". :razz:
> Any one can say what they want about sport dogs vs PPD but the truth is - in any legitimate dog sport that dog would have never made it to the protection routine. The dog and and handler would have been kicked off the field due to poor obedience.
> 
> As far as David goes I think he has good helper skills.


Hey Shane

You have to consider that the obedience was under the distraction of having two decoys on the field. Schutzhund ob is before protection and even in ring you do ob and jumps before
bite work. You have to give the guy props for getting out there and showing his dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> You're right Katie.  He did put in a lot of work, even if it's not perfect. I love pibbles. Most versatile breed on the planet. I wish I could have one in Denver.


Hey Lisa

I'm on the Pit Bull Band list and remember reading something 
about Denver now allowing Pit Bull Service dogs (something about
the American with Disabilities Act). Maybe they'll drop the ban totally in the future?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> If his obedience is loose, it's because...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XACt9bWGc&feature=related



Jeez, he's trying to train an American Pit Bull Terrier in FRENCH?
No wonder the dog is confused ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> He's sociable enough to teach me to do helper work


Katie,

I'd let either of you work my dogs, but I'd rather hang out with you afterwards ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Katie,
> 
> I'd let either of you work my dogs, but I'd rather hang out with you afterwards ;-)


Hey sthailor


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Hey sthailor


Katie,

That's a pretty good impression. You sounded just like David ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Guess he rubs off on me


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Guess he rubs off on me


Only if you let him ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Only if you let him ;-)


Yeah, I guess I could work on that.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> Ask and you shall receivehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxWkzusbno



nice bitework. Funny sound from the pitbull 
But very good bitework. 

What kind of sport is that?

It looks not like IPO, not like Mondio, not like Ring?


But very interesting. My Mal would be try that also. I think, i would have fun in that sport.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

This is held at the WPTCA National Championship. Here are the rules for all of the events held at the national. 

http://www.wpbtca.com/WordPress_Prod/forms/WPBTCA_Handbook.pdf


My club hosted this event this year and it was a lot of fun. I really believe that they love their dogs more than the rest of us. That counts for a lot in my book.


----------

